# Lot's of Sand Flee's



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">I have it on good authority that Thursday morning Gray's Tackle in Perdido will have some GREAT frozen Sand Flea?s available for you Pomp fishermen............. Get them while they last. Tight lines, T

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">PS We want to see your reports please.......</DIV>


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Why not some GREAT live ones?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

They got them late yesterday 9Tuesday) and are closed on (today) Wednesday's, so tomorrow morning it is. I don't know enough about the store bought live ones and how long they last. Just some good info to pass along to anybody that was in the market for some decent size flee's..... Tight lines, T


----------

